# Add Put "temperature" in taskbar? (when mininized)



## kocoman (Jul 19, 2009)

Is there any plans to add this feature?

Add Put "temperature" in taskbar?


----------



## joshiers8605 (Jul 19, 2009)

what program is this for?


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jul 19, 2009)

well its in gpuz section 

but yeah i agree kinda like how cool temp does it etc, 

so yeah +1


----------



## kocoman (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes its for gpu-z

When its minimized I only see the "GPU-Z icon" in the taskbar.  it is better to see a "number" I think.  I run at 800x600 so I can't see the gpu-z temperature all the time


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 19, 2009)

Use Rivatuner to display the GPU temperature in the system tray.


----------



## Nailezs (Sep 11, 2009)

realtemp also has and option to display the gpu temp on the taskbar - right next to where it displays the core1 cpu temp


----------



## kocoman (Nov 2, 2009)

For some reason (I think) some of the other monitoring program causes a hard freeze on the system, maybe its because its monitoring too much things and overwhelm the SMBUS?  If I run gpu-z it does not hang at all.. works fine

Anyway has anyone consider make a program that will read/phrase the GPU-Z sensor log file, then put them on the icon tray?  Extra features are "suspending" the system if over temperature is detected. etc

Its for the people using the bad nvidia overheating chips. (by hplies dot c om , hp etc)


----------



## lylewaggoner (Jan 11, 2010)

I would like to see this feature too.  HWMonitor does it, but it wakes my drives from sleep everytime it measures their temps.


----------



## kocoman (Jan 17, 2010)

You could make your own hack, 

1) enable the log file
2) enable background monitoring 

(check both checkmarks)

then on your program, parse the log every 'x' seconds, then put it in YOUR taskbar program..

but the log will get so big once in a while you have to delete it.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 17, 2010)

Personally, I prefer ATI Tray Tools . . . very, very low-key app.  I've never had any issues with it affecting SYS performance at all; whereas I've had some problems (occasionally) with leaving GPU-Z up and running.

RivaTuner, though, has a bit more functionality, in so far as what it can display - just another option to throw out there.


----------



## Marineborn (Jan 17, 2010)

Everest will display all your tempatures for everything in your taskbar while minimized


----------



## lylewaggoner (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah, Everest does work, but a) it's not free and b) I've lost a bit of trust in the product as it's CPU sensors deviate so much from my RealTemp and CoreTemp reported temperatures.

Otherwise, it'd be perfect, as my desire is to have both my CPU temp and my GPU temp in my system tray, and I know that Everest can do that.  

RealTemp has introduced that functionality but at this stage it's buggy on my Win7 x64.  The previous version had GPU monitoring greyed out, and the new beta won't run for me without compatibility mode, and then it crashes down the line anyway.  Still hopeful regarding that program though.  Rivatuner and ATI tray tools could do in a pinch (I've used both in the past for overclocking/fan control and other things), but I'd prefer something simpler given my requirement is very simple, and GPU-z is nice and simple.

So at this stage, I'd like to run CoreTemp/RealTemp and GPU-z side by side, if GPU-z would just put a sensor icon in the system tray.


----------



## pedritux (Feb 10, 2010)

I support this idea. I only use RightMark, which displays the CPU temperature, and I know e.g. SpeedFan does it for the GPU or whatever we want, but if you're like me, you want to have the bare minimum of tools installed, and GPU-Z is for sure one of them. 
So, why not add this temperature-display-on-the-taskbar-icon feature ?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 10, 2010)

Does anyone still use Speedfan? that will display in taskbar too.


----------

